# Church Planting in a Country With No Reformed Churches



## Quatchu (Dec 7, 2013)

If you had God leading you towards possible work as a missionary/church planter but the region you were considering had no Reformed or in some cases little evangelical presence. How would you go about trying to start a mission work in that country?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quatchu (Dec 8, 2013)

To put it another way, for the last year I have been thinking allot about missions in the Nordic countries. As far as I see there is no reformed presence there, if there is there is no Reformed presence. Is it exceptable to call up MTW or another Reformed group and say "Hey, I feel called to Norway lets start a church there.".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iainduguid (Dec 8, 2013)

Quatchu said:


> To put it another way, for the last year I have been thinking allot about missions in the Nordic countries. As far as I see there is no reformed presence there, if there is there is no Reformed presence. Is it exceptable to call up MTW or another Reformed group and say "Hey, I feel called to Norway lets start a church there.".



The PCA was instrumental in helping to start the Evangelical Reformed Church in Sweden. Rev. Gary Johnson was the missionary there for many years.

Evangelical Reformed Church in Sweden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's a very small group, with a couple of churches that now operate under the oversight of the Evangelical Presbyterian Church of England and Wales. I've worked with and visited both groups, and both are solid ministries with some good local leadership. You may face problems if you wish to homeschool, if I recall rightly.

There is also a PCA connection with Latvia, which would have some similar cultural affinities, albeit with the challenges of a post-communist situation. There are some very good men there and the Baltic Reformed Theological Seminary has a great ministry.

I'd start by contacting those brothers. But be prepared for work in a difficult environment, with growth that is likely to be very slow.


----------



## jambo (Dec 8, 2013)

Church planting is all about going into areas where there is no church and planting one. If an area had several churches, none of which were reformed as such, then I would not go there. If there was an area with no church, then that is where I would go. The church planter may be reformed and his evangelism, preaching and teaching will reflect this. However in planting an indigenous church, once the local converts are mature enough to become deacons and elders, which may take many years, then you move on and leave it in their capable hands. If the elders are reformed then the church will be but you cannot force your view on others.

I have found there can be a somewhat sectarian element to denominational church plants in that people go to plant a "baptist" church or a "presbyterian" church ignoring the fact that a struggling church planting work may already be going on in the town but "because you are not one of us" they set up in opposition or to provide an alternative. Meanwhile in nearby towns with no church whatsoever, they are just left with no witness. 

I would: 

1. Talk to as many local Christian leaders in the target country as possible and let them identify a needy area. They are the ones who know the areas, the history (church wise), the culture etc. Do not even think of starting a work without consulting local leaders

2. Do as much research as possible into the area.

3. Be prepared for years and years of hard labour, many setbacks and few encouragements. Be ready for the pressures and stresses of being in a totally different culture where the important things in your home culture are not important in your new culture. Although your new culture may be very different, it is not worse than the culture you left behind. It is just different and takes some getting used to.

4. Once you have an area to work in. Move there, live in it, send your children to school there and start meeting people and spending time with people. People won't trust you at first and may test you to see if you were like the last bloke who only lasted a year before discouragement made him leave. If possible try and be part of a church planting team of around 4-6 or so.

You need to be a plodder like William Carey, have the determination of Hudson Taylor, the vision of Adonarim Judson and the ability to overcome hard trials like John Paton.


----------



## yeutter (Dec 9, 2013)

Norway is, from what I hear, a very materialistic country that has strayed far from the Gospel. In your research concerning a potential mission field reach out to our Lutheran friends. Lutherans, being Lutheran, will try to straighten your thinking out on the sacraments. But after you get past that they can tell you where they have contacts, where their are still faithful Lutheran congregations, the areas that are historically hot beds of pietism, ect. Denominations you should contact are the Evangelical Lutheran Synod, their sister church the Wisconsin Evangelical Lutheran Synod, the Lutheran Church Missouri Synod, and the Church of the Lutheran Brethren.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Dec 10, 2013)

If you really are pressed by the Holy Spirit, I'd say go start a home church that's reformed. I live in the "City of Churches" and there is no Calvinistic baptistic churches here, I am praying and plan on it and not acting unless God makes something happen (which I am not even at this point expecting) but if He decides it is needed and He wants to use me, I will open my home for the endeavor.


----------



## Quatchu (Dec 10, 2013)

Of course church planting goes were there is no churches. What I meant was, currently no Reformed Missions agency is doing work in the Nordic countries, with the exception of the group Dr. Duguid mentioned in Sweden. How then does one change that?


----------



## Quatchu (Dec 23, 2013)

A bit of a update, I contacted MTW and mentioned my interest they put me in contact with the regional supervisor for Europe, who was glad to hear my interest in Scandinavia. They said that they currently have some developing relationships with people in Norway and they are hoping that in a few years that may turn into a partnership, they were very interested to hear I had a interest in that area, and want to stay in contact.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unoriginalname (Dec 24, 2013)

Quatchu said:


> A bit of a update, I contacted MTW and mentioned my interest they put me in contact with the regional supervisor for Europe, who was glad to hear my interest in Scandinavia. They said that they currently have some developing relationships with people in Norway and they are hoping that in a few years that may turn into a partnership, they were very interested to hear I had a interest in that area, and want to stay in contact.



I am assuming you speak Norwegian?


----------



## Quatchu (Dec 24, 2013)

No but I wish to. This will potentially be a long time working out 4-5, so theirs time. As with all language it will be a challenge but worth it. This is not a sure thing, just discussions right now, MTW and us will continue to talk over and discern God leading.


----------



## Ken_lamb (Dec 24, 2013)

Quatchu said:


> Of course church planting goes were there is no churches. What I meant was, currently no Reformed Missions agency is doing work in the Nordic countries, with the exception of the group Dr. Duguid mentioned in Sweden. How then does one change that?



I have neither knowledge nor insight to offer, but will be praying for answers to your questions.


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 24, 2013)

Ken_lamb said:


> Quatchu said:
> 
> 
> > Of course church planting goes were there is no churches. What I meant was, currently no Reformed Missions agency is doing work in the Nordic countries, with the exception of the group Dr. Duguid mentioned in Sweden. How then does one change that?
> ...



 Keep us posted.


----------

